
We've improved image lazy-loading in Chrome - feross
https://addyosmani.com/blog/better-image-lazy-loading-in-chrome/
======
forgotmypw17
If I load the page and leave it open, intending to read it later, and then try
to read it without a connection, will the images still be on the page?

~~~
feross
Nope. This is the main downside of image lazy loading.

~~~
forgotmypw17
Seems like quite a major downside...

